# Not fixed, no heat



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

When I was in Housten Last week,I was visiting my uncles house and learned thier Female adult cat was not spayed ,and of course I started fussing at my cousin to get her fixed! But the thing is, kitty has never gone into heat! Given she was very sick as a kitten, what are some medical reasons for a cat not to come into season? thanks.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Did you remind them that even if she is not going into heats, it is still important to get her fixed to prevent things like cancer and pyometra?


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

I gave cuz' the whole speech,putting emphasis on cancer; She said when she got the money, she would and my uncle mentioned making her an appointment...You know how that goes :roll:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

nerilka said:


> I gave cuz' the whole speech,putting emphasis on cancer; She said when she got the money, she would and my uncle mentioned making her an appointment...You know how that goes :roll:


Oh yeah...tell me about it. :roll: 

I'm not sure what medically could cause no heat...that is strange.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Some cats are very good at 'hiding' heats from their owners. She might have been in heat, but not shown obvious signs. How old is she?


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Two or Three; She is indoor (mostly)/outdoor and has never come home pregnant,and they have had her since she was a baby;They take good care of thier little dog and mean well, but just don't see an urgent need right now :roll:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

So they have an unneutered female that they allow _outside_? Crikey, I think its a blessing in disguise that she hasn't developed normally! 8O She needs to be speyed. If she has a defective/deformed reproductive system, there risk is far increased of it becoming cancerous!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

She some times escapes out the upper story window onto the roof,In Fact I think when I was there was the first time it happend, then she locked the window, Kitty seemed very healthy, with a nice coat.


----------



## Seabiscuit (Jul 10, 2005)

My first female cat I did not get spayed right away and I don't think she ever went into heat. She was almost a year old. If she went into heat I never knew it. Now Mama Kitty, who showed up as a stray, once she weaned those kittens there was no mistaking that she was in heat...WOW. Needless to say we got her fixed ASAP. My husband would call me at work and say this is what I have been listening to ALL day and I could hear her in the background yowling. I don't know if all of them act that way but I am assuming they do, which makes me think my older girl never went in to heat before.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

health for that cat sounds like it is indeed a large danger :evil: please try to convince them of the importance of this matter :?


----------

